# 2013 October online comp: WINNERS ANNOUNCED!



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome everyone to the October online comp, the tenth of the year. Let's hope that everyone manages to get out this month and enjoy some glorious spring weather and maybe even nab a fish or two

Top ten on the leaderboard after September are below:

*POSITION Angler Score*
1	Carnster	1298
2	Bertros	956
3	Cheaterparts	951
4	Robsea	865
5	Killer	725
6	Solatree	719
7	Kanganoe	695
8	Paul B	675
9	Float	655
10	Premium	593

*The October 2013 comp will run from tomorrow Saturday October 5th until Sunday October 13th* 

Please post all entries in this thread.

Prizes will be awarded to the top three at year's end. Additionally, one random prize (supplied by AKFF) will be drawn from all entrants each month.

Full entry details, dates for each month, and competition rules (including scoring benchmarks) can be found here:
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=59000

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional):
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar. I can't score your fish without an accurate length measurement

*ALSO just a reminder to all the keen regulars that this year, for the first time, only the top 10 monthly scores for each anger will count towards their final tally for the year.*

Any questions, please contact Squidder via PM.

Good luck all


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Name of Angler: Carnster
Date Caught: 5 Oct
State and Location Fish Caught In: Qld
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper 84cm / 8kg
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: live yakka
Conditions (optional): nice
Other Comments (optional): caught the action on the gopro


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Bloody nice fish!


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

robsea said:


> Bloody nice fish!


what he said ! stop it now , you've caught enough big ones


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Bertros said:


> Can we just rename this to the "Proving we're all inferior to Carnster comp" and be done with it?
> 
> Oh yeah.... nice fish once again Chris. ;-)


Sorry guys i promise i won't enter ever again. But i must say i have enjoyed the comp, especially early on when it was tough going. There have been some top fish entered and it is interesting to see what others have caught.
I do have a slight upgrade on the snap, but i am not sure if i will enter it yet.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Bertros said:


> For what it's worth, I hope you do enter again mate. Ive loved watching your success across the year and you thoroughly deserve to be so far out in front. I'm just sorry I couldn't offer a little more competition for you.


Thanks Matt very kind of you to say that.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Well done Carnster.

I haven't managed many entries. Have caught some decent fish - but too many of them outside of the comp. days.
This month I actually caught some during the comp period!
Heres the best one.

Name of Angler: Spork
Date Caught: Oct 7th
State and Location Fish Caught In: Tassie - Swan River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Black Bream - 43 fork / 47 tip
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): MCF 1-3kg "gigglestick" (Matrix blank) and a Sustain 1000FE with 8lb Tasline SAS braid and a 4lb FC leader.
Conditions (optional): Varied over the day. Windy, overcast, calm and sunny. Hey - it's springtime. What do you expect?
Other Comments (optional): Fish were deep. Water not "gin clear", but not that muddy either. Most (including this one) were caught on blades or vibes.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

carnster said:


> Sorry guys i promise i won't enter ever again. But i must say i have enjoyed the comp,





Bertros said:


> For what it's worth, I hope you do enter again mate. Ive loved watching your success across the year and you thoroughly deserve to be so far out in front. I'm just sorry I couldn't offer a little more competition for you.


totaly agree with Matt you are having a great year with some top fish , give us unworthy something to aim for


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey Carnster don't pull out just because your doing so well, the more people the better.

We'll just have to tie one of your arms behind your back to give you a little handy cap :lol: .

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

killer said:


> Hey Carnster don't pull out just because your doing so well, the more people the better.
> 
> We'll just have to tie one of your arms behind your back to give you a little handy cap :lol: .
> 
> ...


Thanks heaps, maybe i will continue on, i do enjoy it.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Smashin' fat bream Spork! Dreams are made of such fish.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Name of Angler: Cheaterparts
Date Caught: 11/10/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: Vic -- Eagle rock area Westernport
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 2 options ether a Red Scorpion Cod ( Scorpaena cardinalis ) 32.5 cm










Type and Size/Weight of Fish: or a King Geoge Whiting at 34 cm










Tackle/Line/Lure Used : bait fished 
Conditions : quite a nice night on the water
Other Comments : The wind has been hard to work around over the last couple of weeks and the first W/E of this months comp was looking like a TOW with only 1 mirco flatty to my trip which was short dodging the wind
the winds were looking to keep us off the water again for the second week but Friday arvo/evening was the only real chance
hoping for a snapper headed out to eagle rock after work and fished till 2.30 sat morning
no luck on snapper but got a small mixed bag including a couple of scorpion cod ( not game fish but good eating if you work around the spikes ) the surpise fish was the whiting only the one but hooking one at midnight was different

so take your pick on which scores best it will be better than a TOW


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

robsea said:


> Smashin' fat bream Spork! Dreams are made of such fish.


Yeah that is a horse.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Name of Angler: Killer.
Date Caught: 11/10/2013
State and Location Fish Caught In: SE QLD Donnybrook.
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bream 25cm.
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): 6lb , paddle tail SP.
Conditions (optional): Good. A little Windy.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Got out once during comp period - got these


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

TOW

Try as I may, 'twas only flathead that graced my deck in comp time.

Rob


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

The October comp has been scored....and it will be no surprise that yet again Carnster topped the scoring. Great snapper Chris! I also found it highly exciting that this month, for the first time in ages, the entries were submitted in order of score from highest to lowest, which meant that no sorting was required on the excel spreadsheet. Great success! 

Scores for the month were:

*Position	Angler	Score*
1	Carnster	168
2	Spork	138
3	Bertros	130
4	Cheaterparts	89
5	Killer	74
6	Solatree	40
7	Robsea	40

And cumulative scores for the YTD - October marks the 10th month of the monthly comp, and this year for the first time only the top 10 scores count towards each angler's final tally. So far this year 5 anglers (Robsea, Carnster, Bertros, Cheaterparts, and Killer) have entered every month - so from now on your score in the YTD tally will only change if you manage to 'upgrade' one of your 10 scores - for example Killer has one, and Robsea has two TOW entries which I'm sure they will be trying to upgrade in November and December.

*POSITION	Angler	Score*
1	Carnster	1466
2	Bertros	1086
3	Cheaterparts	1040
4	Robsea	905
5	Killer	799
6	Solatree	759
7	Kanganoe	695
8	Paul B	675
9	Float	655
10	Premium	593
11	Ado	516
12	Spork	418
13	Daveyak	329
14	MrX	282
15	Brolans	179
16	cjbfisher	176
17	Scoman	166
18	Mess	128
19	Nad97	114
20	Marty75	97

*The November comp kicks off tomorrow, and will run from Saturday the 2nd until Sunday the 10th of November.* Lock it in folks 8)


----------

